
Show HN: Talktech.io – a search engine for tech talks - mstipetic
https://talktech.io
======
egtiller
Can you share some details about what you are indexing and how you are
indexing?

I searched for some keywords that yield no results:

\- numpy

\- scipy

\- cppunit

No results for any of these even though many talks exist for these on YouTube.

~~~
mstipetic
Okay, we've added these topics. We actually manually search for a list of
topics and then add them to algolia. The topics you mentioned should be
indexed now.

It's just a quick side project we did inside the company, if you're interested
how it came to be, we actually did a short writeup here
[https://medium.com/@magicsandbox/an-impromptu-side-
project-4...](https://medium.com/@magicsandbox/an-impromptu-side-
project-4ac83617e94e)

------
dotjosh
I'd like this if I could sort after I search... also browsing categories.

